
Ask HN: How do you scan through tons of comments to find out those quality ones - kubuqi
Usually under a hot topic there will be hundreds of comments. Although some got up voted, to trust the up vote is to trust the general wisdom of the community.<p>Is there any strategy that one can apply?
======
PaulHoule
Evaluate the commenter instead of the comment. That is, if you evaluated 100
comments by a commenter, you would probably get a useful estimate of how good
a particular user's comments are.

Another factor would be to look for words that are tracers for "bad news". For
instance, I saw my Aunt Lucy at the nursing home yesterday and she told me
something she heard about Nancy Pelosi, and I already knew it was fake news,
just because it was about Nancy Pelosi. There also are words and other signals
that people are angry, disrespectful, etc.

